# CEMproducts fast service



## lifterjaydawg (Oct 21, 2009)

Ordered on Friday and got my chems on Tuesday, very nice service, thanks CEM. And I am loving the new loyalty program, that has been needed for a while now. Nice to finally be getting something for being a long time customer.


----------



## tballz (Oct 22, 2009)

Yep, i got my order within 3 days.  Very fast and the cem rewards is a nice bonus.


----------



## brahmabull (Dec 7, 2009)

How do they ship this stuff?


----------



## toothache (Dec 8, 2009)

So I'm assuming cem products have quality products and not just fast shipping?


----------



## brahmabull (Dec 9, 2009)

did you guys get it through USPS priority mail?  Global mail? Eh?


----------



## Arnold (Dec 9, 2009)

brahmabull said:


> How do they ship this stuff?



USPS


----------

